# Panorama City-Van Nuys area face-to-face



## Jamallo Kreen (Jul 12, 2004)

I am a gamer from the dawn age of D&D and I am looking for a face-to-face ROLE playing game in the Panorama City-Van Nuys area of the Los Angeles San Fernando Valley.  I would prefer to play, but (stupid admission!) can run, too.  I have my own decades-old campaign world but also have a lot of Forgotten Realms material and many FR characters.

I don't have, nor do I intend to purchase the 3.$ books, but I can acces any relevant changes from third edition.  I am amenable to many "third party" rules books (Mongoose, Sword & Sorcery, Green Ronin, etc.).  I have the second edition rules, of course, and played and ran in that system for years.  (I can play GURPS but don't usually run it unless well-bribed.)

I make my own work hours so I can game any time or any day of the week.  (Parking is terrible at my place at night and on weekends, so any games here would have to be on weekdays unless players want to ride the Van Nuys Blvd busses.)  I'm very understanding of the twisted work schedules of cast & crew working in TV and theatre, so I'm quite willing to be flexible about that.  (Otherwise, be it known that I am big on punctuality and regular game attendance, and I have only officially blown off one of my own scheduled runs _once,_ and that was because I scored tickets for the closing performances of _Women and Wallace_ playing with  _Shades of Blue,_ starring the author and his brother, but how often does _that_ happen, hmmm?)

Anyone who's thinking of asking me to run instead of play (grumble grumble) should know that I place a strong emphasis on "in character" playing and I don't give away magic and treasures lightly.  You will _earn_ your levels in any game of mine!    Perhaps I should mention at this point that one game I prefer running to playing is ... bwaaa haaa haaa! ... _Call of Cthulhu!_   Also, my idea of a good _Ravenloft_ run is one that requires the players to look over their shoulders frequently.

I am also a historian by training, so I place a _strong_ emphasis on historical authenticity in any Earth-centered games which I run or in which I play, suitably modified for fantasy and anachronism, of course.

I am also toying with the idea of setting up a Yahoo "training school" for characters to role-play training online with PCs from outside their group, but I am still massaging the rules for that to prevent cheati ... I mean "over-balancing."

If you live in the PV-VN area, or can easily commute there, let's get together.


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Aug 22, 2004)

*bump*

pmub


----------

